# Plus/2 volume control problem - scratchy



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey everyone. My PB12 Plus /2 sub which I've had for about a month now has a problem. I just noticed today when I went to turn the volume down in the back of the sub that a low but audible scratchy sound comes from the woofers. At first I thought I was hearing things so I continued to just turn the volume knob up and down fully and sure enough, a scratchy sound every time the knob was being adjusted. This doesn't happen unless the volume knob is being adjusted, left alone and the sub performs as expected :dontknow:. It's not that loud, but with nothing playing, I can easily hear it; should I be worried about this? I'm not one to be adjusting the volume much on the sub but I don't want to run into any problems down the road. 

Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

coffeeman said:


> Hey everyone. My PB12 Plus /2 sub which I've had for about a month now has a problem. I just noticed today when I went to turn the volume down in the back of the sub that a low but audible scratchy sound comes from the woofers. At first I thought I was hearing things so I continued to just turn the volume knob up and down fully and sure enough, a scratchy sound every time the knob was being adjusted. This doesn't happen unless the volume knob is being adjusted, left alone and the sub performs as expected :dontknow:. It's not that loud, but with nothing playing, I can easily hear it; should I be worried about this? I'm not one to be adjusting the volume much on the sub but I don't want to run into any problems down the road.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jim


This is called a noisy pot. We screen for them at the factory, but sometimes they develop over time with dust/humidity getting into the control. It won't hurt the performance of the subwoofer and as you noted it only occurs when the gain control is moved - which is very rare after the subwoofer is calibrated. If it bothers you, we can certainly replace the amp - just contact me at tech support. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Would maybe some electronics spray be worth a try?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine does this too, but it's getting old. No biggie. It's not like a normal volume pot anyway, so you will not notice anything with normal use.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Ed Mullen said:


> This is called a noisy pot. We screen for them at the factory, but sometimes they develop over time with dust/humidity getting into the control. It won't hurt the performance of the subwoofer and as you noted it only occurs when the gain control is moved - which is very rare after the subwoofer is calibrated. If it bothers you, we can certainly replace the amp - just contact me at tech support. Thanks Jim.


now that's what you call service!

I agree with everyone here, a subwoofer's gain control is NOT a volume control ... you just set and forget. IMO, removing the amp to replace something that does not affect performance is not necessary. like they always say: "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

After talking with Ed, I decide to just let it go for now since it's not really an issue with the performance of the sub. He says the same thing you guys are saying. I have to agree that the customer service level is top notch. And people wonder why so many become fanboys.


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

I has this problem a while ago, but it dissappeared after turning the knob (clockwise-anticlockwise) couple of times


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

My pb10 did the same and stoped when I rotated the knob all the way up and down a couple of times


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Not mine. I'm going to try a little Dust-Off canned air on it and see if that helps.


----------

